# Hocking River Pike



## AthensAssassin (Sep 5, 2005)

I was on the Ohio DNR website and saw one of the top 10 weekly fishing picture was a nice northern from the Hocking. From the picture it looked to be a little downstream from whites mill. Has anyone ever caught a pike in the Hocking? I know I never have. Pretty cool though.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I haven't either. It would be cool to hook into one on the hocking though.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I've never seen nor heard of anyone catching one , But my great granddad always told me they were in there but were heavily fished during the 60's and 70's . I also would like to hook into one or two


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

That's my friend Nick with the pike, he caught it on a 1/16 white jig and twistertail lol...that same fish has followed our lures back to the bank several times since then


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Hey guys. Yeah, that was my fish. Caught me by suprise, as I heard they where around but very far and few between. I'm not sure if that pool holds a few of them or if it's the same one, but I have had a pike fallow my jig to my feet and a friend of mine has as well. The fish went almost 30 inches and was caught on a jig like JB said and 4 pound test. I still don't know how it didn't bite the line.
SS


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

I thought LINK would be nice !!

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Images/fishing/top10/2006/06_03.jpg

Glad you put him back I would like to catch him/her someday too!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the fish! THat would definately be a blast to hook into. Maybe one day it will happen!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

real nice fish!
back in the early 80's we use to fish north of whites mill but never heard of anyone doing any good in the rerouted stretch of the river.
congrats!


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Here is the full picture of the fish. The ODNR site cuts half of it off...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Damn dude NICE fish!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

How big was that pike? Nice Fish!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Real nice catch, I would be tossing some spoons in that hole to find out if they're more.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

The fish was right around 30 inches. I have had another one or the same one fallow my jig to my feet and so has my friend. Same hole, not sure if it is the same fish or not though.


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 2, 2006)

my dad has caught 2 pike the last 2 years in the bellville pool one above the dam last year and one below the dam the year before. they weren"t as big as that one though , just hammerhandles.


----------

